# 04 composite slipping post



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

I know this has been mentioned before, and some say the easiest fix is the ol' beer can shim trick, but....

My team has a deal with Giant. The only nitpick was the slippage some had with their 2004 Composite frames and Easton post. No one wanted to put a "beer can" shim in their new rides, but luckily one of the racers is a machinist. He fabricated a sweet lightweight shim for everyone. No more slippage.

Man, that DA10 Composite is nice!


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

bikewriter said:


> I know this has been mentioned before, and some say the easiest fix is the ol' beer can shim trick, but....
> 
> My team has a deal with Giant. The only nitpick was the slippage some had with their 2004 Composite frames and Easton post. No one wanted to put a "beer can" shim in their new rides, but luckily one of the racers is a machinist. He fabricated a sweet lightweight shim for everyone. No more slippage.
> 
> Man, that DA10 Composite is nice!


It seems Eastons just don't generally hold in place for most people. I have Giant composite seatpost (The 04 non aero) and don't have issues with it but my EC70 always slipped which just sucked.

I put a set of good digital calipers along the post and noticed that it wasn't ever 27.2" in size anywhere, it always fluctuated by a bit after the decimal place.

Trevor!


----------



## RemingtonShowdown (Feb 4, 2004)

Another simple solution is to give the seatpost a light sanding around the calmp areato roughen it up a bit- those eastons are smooth as glass... yeah it may kill the resale value but come oh well...


----------



## jonellis (Feb 16, 2004)

*try hairspray*

I use hairspray on my Giant carbon seatpost


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

Hairspray, Clearcoat, and the ingenious invention of a RBR member, coating the seatpost with Fruit preserves and allowing it to dry, all sound easier than shims. 

Ben


----------



## Gumball (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi, I have had my TCR 2 for a week now and the seat post keeps slipping. I have tried the hairspray idea and I am hoping it works but just in case what do you all mean by the beer can shim? Anyone have pictures or could you please desribe what you mean?

Thanks


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

bikewriter said:


> I know this has been mentioned before, and some say the easiest fix is the ol' beer can shim trick, but....
> 
> My team has a deal with Giant. The only nitpick was the slippage some had with their 2004 Composite frames and Easton post. No one wanted to put a "beer can" shim in their new rides, but luckily one of the racers is a machinist. He fabricated a sweet lightweight shim for everyone. No more slippage.
> 
> Man, that DA10 Composite is nice!


Shims can create "stress risers" and that's BBBBAADDDD for carbon fiber. I'd stick with sanding (100 grit or a little less) and hairspray!


----------

